# Why the rash of LT's for sale with "just one use" on them?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you guys dealers? 

I don't get why someone would buy a boat, use it once and then sell it. Seems to be a rash of this on here, from a couple users.

Enlighten me!

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think people buy a new "toy" then find they are in financial S**t 

Or they get it to get away from a nagging spouse only to find it causes more nagging 

Or they do not know how to run a boat and get in over thier head in too large water and get scared ...

or expect a 30K boat for under 5K ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Where are you seeing these for sale?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive noticed the same thing..if i buy a boat, u best believe im gonna run the wheels, er prop off that thing


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hmmmm....a really good salesman working on commission at the time of orignal purchase?

                                          :-?

                                          ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Where are you seeing these for sale?


Look around....they're impossible to miss......


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I think people buy a new "toy" then find they are in financial S**t
> 
> Or they get it to get away from a nagging spouse only to find it causes more nagging
> 
> ...


I don't think it's any of the above


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

To be honest I almost posted the same topic months ago but didn't want to get blasted by the fan club. The turn around on LT25's seems to be very quick in general these days, most seem to sell them within a year or 2. I don't know if the guys selling them are dealers, but I suspect most of them are people that are either disappointed in there ability for certain conditions, or people who spend too much on rigging them and then need to dig themselves out of the hole.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

If you guys see a used one priced below brand new cost please let me know I am in the market.
Drive a car off the lot it loses 40% +- of it's value ,boats are no different.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO, the LT25 grabs the attention of those guys who want the best of the best, the Cadillac of the line, or the "it" boat. This same type of personality is also the one that easily gets bored or dissatisfied with the current situation, and strives to go one better. Hence, why all the LT25s are being sol for an upgrade of some sort. Again, just my opinion and nothing personal. Wish I could do the same lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

> If you guys see a used one priced below brand new cost please let me know I am in the market.
> Drive a car off the lot it loses 40% +- of it's value ,boats are no different.



Good luck on finding that deal!!!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

tico buys gheenoes to rig and sell, cant speak for bob. some folks just need the money, some folks dont like em, and some just like to stir the pot.

why do people feel the need to constantly complain? thats a question that should be asked. every forum its the same crap, day in day out. thats why yall dont see much of me.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

> IMO, the LT25 grabs the attention of those guys who want the best of the best, the Cadillac of the line, or the "it" boat. This same type of personality is also the one that easily gets bored or dissatisfied with the current situation, and strives to go one better. Hence, why all the LT25s are being sol for an upgrade of some sort. Again, just my opinion and nothing personal. Wish I could do the same lol.


I can't argue that. I have always been upgradeing in every aspect of my life, jobs, homes, trucks, boats, guns, fishing gear. I've steped up 4x with Gheenoe. Now I'am in a Super with a 50- 2 stroker. Guess I can't wait till the next model comes out. 

Getting out of a paid off 5-7K Gheenoe doesn't hurt as bad as trying to get out of a 25-30K boat that the bank owns. 
JMHO


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I have gone through several LT25 hulls in trying to figure what best fits 90% of the fishing I do. The LT hull is inexpensive for the most part. I can keep the trailer, motor, jack plate, platforms etc......just sell the hull and not lose very much money.

A few members seem to flip their LT every other month! I would think you would be losing a lot of money, but "Dealers" have their rewards! Some people also don't have much of an imagination and don't realize that LT's can be plain and simple or tricked-out just like any other skiff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

> > IMO, the LT25 grabs the attention of those guys who want the best of the best, the Cadillac of the line, or the "it" boat. This same type of personality is also the one that easily gets bored or dissatisfied with the current situation, and strives to go one better. Hence, why all the LT25s are being sol for an upgrade of some sort. Again, just my opinion and nothing personal. Wish I could do the same lol.
> 
> 
> I can't argue that. I have always been upgradeing in every aspect of my life, jobs, homes, trucks, boats, guns, fishing gear. I've steped up 4x with Gheenoe. Now I'am in a Super with a 50- 2 stroker. Guess I can't wait till the next model comes out.
> ...



I agree with most of that! Each LT or any skiff you sell to move on to the next is the "PERFECT SKIFF" in tons of member's eyes!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

> tico buys gheenoes to rig and sell, cant speak for bob. some folks just need the money, some folks dont like em, and some just like to stir the pot.
> 
> why do people feel the need to constantly complain? thats a question that should be asked. every forum its the same crap, day in day out. thats why yall dont see much of me.



I know you are SUPER loyal to Gheenoe and in your opinion the LT you drive is the baddest skiff on the water, but that's why I choose to live in the Greatest Country in the World! 

Complaining, asking the same crap, questioning others and stirring the pot on a public forum is why a lot of us log on twice or more a day! ;D Keep it light!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Hence, why all the LT25s are being sol for an upgrade of some sort. Again, just my opinion and nothing personal. Wish I could do the same lol.


I am doing the opposite, going from a larger boat to something smaller, easier to store and maintain.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Tom In the first 3 pages in the 4sale section I only see 2 Lts for sale. Ticos and mine. Tico is a dealer so I guess u must b talking to me.

No I'm not a dealer and I had my first Lt for 3 yrs until I sold it back in July. I sold it cuz with 3 small children I had no time for it. Used it for 2yrs and sat (used twice) the 3rd yr. Late November came by and I was really dreading having have sold it so I bought the Lt I have now. Used it once to flamingo in January and it's been sitting in the garage since. Just titled it last week but haven't registered it with #s yet  

So Im with u about buying an Lt and only using it once. Man for having it for a little over 4 months its pathethic that ive used it only once but thats life and ive realized that i need a bay boat in order to get out more. Again sorry to have bothered u

And also Im selling the boat a lot less than retail.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

> Tom In the first 3 pages in the 4sale section I only see 2 Lts for sale. Ticos and mine. Tico is a dealer so I guess u must b talking to me.
> 
> No I'm not a dealer and I had my first Lt for 3 yrs until I sold it back in July. I sold it cuz with 3 small children I had no time for it. Used it for 2yrs and sat (used twice) the 3rd yr. Late November came by and I was really dreading having have sold it so I bought the Lt I have now. Used it once to flamingo in January and it's been sitting in the garage since. Just titled it last week but haven't registered it with #s yet
> 
> ...



Its one nice LT too


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I am a dealer for these fine boats that I will always stand behind. Some people love to fish while others like myself love to rig boats. Rigging boats is a stress relief for me to get away from my day job as a Police Officer. I also enjoy challenging myself to never rig a boat the same way twice. I rig these boats for myself and use them while they are for sale while sharing rigging ideas with others. Iwill not apologize for what I do since every boat I sell is fairly priced and has never come back. Buying and rigging boats is my hobby!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> Tom In the first 3 pages in the 4sale section I only see 2 Lts for sale. Ticos and mine. Tico is a dealer so I guess u must b talking to me.


Maybe he is talking in general, not just on here. I've seen a ton of them lately on craigslist.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> tico buys gheenoes to rig and sell, cant speak for bob. some folks just need the money, some folks dont like em, and some just like to stir the pot.
> 
> why do people feel the need to constantly complain? thats a question that should be asked. every forum its the same crap, day in day out. thats why yall dont see much of me.


Not sure but I think the above = complaint 

My original post was a question. If I was complaining I would have posted exact listings


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

To clarify: I am talking in general, this has been a question I've wanted to ask for about 8 months, so the current ones for sale are not the specific reason I'm asking although yes, they are covered under the blanket. 

Just a simple question. 

Trust me, I have the same "upgrade-itis" bug that everyone has. Lord knows I've gone through a few boats on this forum!! Every one of them I had a master plan for, thinking it was "the one", only to find out after a while that new ideas creep into my head on what I'd like to change, and then you start looking for the next one. 

Just never did that before a boat actually hit the water. 

If someone's a dealer, then no big deal, just say "I'm a dealer who likes to trick out and sell gheenoes". If not, no big deal either. 

Just wondering 

-T


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Last I checked there wasonly one person that I had to explain my comings and goings to, God! It's simple though, if you look at my avatar and my signuature on my posts it clearly states that I am an "Official dealer for Custom Gheenoe boats". The boats thAt I sell here are my personal boats registered to my name. I'm sorry if that inconveniences you. Maybe you can start a "Tico" section like you did the big boat bragging sPot. Just a thought.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

is the summer heat getting to yall already?

GO FISHING!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> To clarify: I am talking in general, this has been a question I've wanted to ask for about 8 months, so the current ones for sale are not the specific reason I'm asking although yes, they are covered under the blanket.
> 
> Just a simple question.


It's a general question, why get upset?

Now if he said something like, technically shouldn't they be listed in the commercial section, then....... [smiley=stir-pot.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Example of simple questions and simple answers:

Q: Are you guys dealers?

A: Yes!

Q: I don't get why someone would buy a boat, use it once and then sell it. Seems to be a rash of this on here, from a couple users.

Enlighten me!

A: We are dealers who enjoy buying a boat, rigging it, then selling it. We like to tinker and express our views on what we think a custom rigged fishing machine should be. 


My answer to the above: Awesome, just wanted to find out why they were all listed. 

Thank you for clarifying. 

-T


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've noticed Bob likes the rigging and build up process.
It's a blank canvas to try out new products he's working into his line. (strongarm products)

It can be used to fish, used as exposure for his products, and then when he gets bored and sells it, his products will be out there on a boat.

Another good answer is because they can......lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

x2 



> I've noticed Bob likes the rigging and build up process.
> It's a blank canvas to try out new products he's working into his line. (strongarm products)
> 
> It can be used to fish, used as exposure for his products, and then when he gets bored and sells it, his products will be out there on a boat.
> ...


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> I am a dealer for these fine boats that I will always stand behind. Some people love to fish while others like myself love to rig boats. Rigging boats is a stress relief for me to get away from my day job as a Police Officer. I also enjoy challenging myself to never rig a boat the same way twice. I rig these boats for myself and use them while they are for sale while sharing rigging ideas with others. Iwill not apologize for what I do since every boat I sell is fairly priced and has never come back. Buying and rigging boats is my hobby!


I don't think very many folks knew that. (Also don't know who clicks on avatars either, lol.) That's definitely cool and I for one can perfectly understand the passion for rigging and tricking out boats.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> To be honest I almost posted the same topic months ago but didn't want to get blasted by the fan club. The turn around on LT25's seems to be very quick in general these days, most seem to sell them within a year or 2. I don't know if the guys selling them are dealers, but I suspect most of them are people that are either disappointed in there ability for certain conditions, or *people who spend too much on rigging them and then need to dig themselves out of the hole*.


I have seen plenty of that and not just LT 25's. If you put a lot of bling $$$ into a micro you better be doing it for* your* long term use.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I understand. Didn't make sense not knowing you guys were dealers. 

Maybe that should be made more clear for those looking for a boat???

Would probably be beneficial for both you and the buyer. If I was looking for a new hull, not knowing you guys are dealers, I wouldn't ever think to call.

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Something else I've noticed is a bunch of guys buying LT25's rigging them, deciding they don't like them, and then selling them at a substaintial loss only to dump the money into another LT25. If they aren't happy with the set up why not just grab a sawzall and change the set up and save several thousand dollars?


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

> Something else I've noticed is a bunch of guys buying LT25's rigging them, deciding they don't like them, and then selling them at a substaintial loss only to dump the money into another LT25. If they aren't happy with the set up why not just grab a sawzall and change the set up and save several thousand dollars?


The dealer thing is one thing but now you are starting to sound like haters.
IMHO these guys are buying leftovers or ordering slightly modified LT's ,putting a few low dollar bells and whistles ,talking brash and waiting for newbies to fall for the hype.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Tom...i had a weird feeling you were going to get your ass handed to by asking that question.....lmao!


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

Oh-oh! An innocent question gets misread in the wrong tone and *POOF!* tempers flare and feelings are gonna get hurt.

I'm not sure why they're frequently up for grabs except for seeing tico and bob trick out some sa-WEET looking boats and allowing those of us who are less talented to get a really nice boat at a relatively decent price.

My wife and I have had a 15'4" Hi-Sider for almost a year, but we just couldn't stand seeing all those LT-15s and LT-25s waiting for new owners, so we wound up driving from Atlanta and paying Pugar a visit in Titusville for a 2007 LT-15 that had the Coast Guard's variance for a 25HP, trolling motor, and poling platform with the old "microskiff.com" sticker on the crossbar. What more could one want?! It is one awesome boat for trout fishing on the Chattahoochee River up here, and has opened my eyes to the fact that yes, I CAN guide for trout in a Gheenoe!

Like was said before, way back at the bottom of the first page by TheBrazilNut, "Each LT or any skiff you sell to move on to the next is the "PERFECT SKIFF" in tons of member's eyes! " -No truer statement has ever been posted on any forum.

I'm lovin' me some microskiffs, and totally diggin' my LT-15!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Amen!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Tom...i had a weird feeling you were going to get your ass handed to by asking that question.....lmao!


It's all good. Wouldn't be the first time... or the last!

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> The dealer thing is one thing but now you are starting to sound like haters.


Not hating, curious. I'm not refering to the dealers and I've been a member of CG for years. If you have the talent to rig and modify, why not rerig and modify if you are getting into the same hull?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Tom...i had a weird feeling you were going to get your ass handed to by asking that question.....lmao!
> 
> 
> It's all good. Wouldn't be the first time... or the last!
> ...


LMAO! Overall a very good thread. I am impressed with the civility everyone has kept. Thats why I like this forum


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> > > Tom...i had a weird feeling you were going to get your ass handed to by asking that question.....lmao!
> >
> >
> > It's all good. Wouldn't be the first time... or the last!
> ...


It's impossible to convey tone in an internet forum, but you just have to consider that everyone here on this forum is here because it's *not* a slam-fest. 

So with that in mind, every question brought up can be treated as just that; an honest question. And in the end, hopefully an honest answer can be had without taking too many porcupine quills to the fleshy areas 

-T


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

enough said

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1304831750


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty much every boat is a compromise. 

I would love to find a boat that is perfect for all of what I want out of a boat. I've had boats that were fine for awhile and then some factor bothered me and it blossomed into a big issue, and I got rid of the boat, because it turned me off.

Right now I am boatless, ......but not pennyless 

I'd buy my perfect boat today. Ca$h!! Here's what I want and if you guys can figure it out, just tell me, because I've been looking since I was ten years old, and I'll be 62 in August.

I fish inshore 95% of the time.

I fish alone 95% of the time.

I would like to be able to scoot out the St. Lucie inlet on very calm Spring/Summer days and look for Tarpon, fly fish for Bonito, and look around. 5% of my time.

I'd like it as inexpensive as possible, but high quality. Easy start, easy steer, easy ride.

Easy to store in a Florida size garage, easy to hook up to my Subaru (2700lb limit) easy to launch, and easy to retrieve, by myself.

Got to be safe, and dog friendly, in case Molly wants to go for a ride. (80lb Lab)

Not to hyjack the thread, but I've bought and sold so many boats I can't even remember. Maybe I just like buying and selling.

I need help!


----------



## david_kohler (Jun 29, 2009)

I think a couple of people got it right. I feel just like tico and I'm sure others love to rig boats, it's a nice distraction from the day to day. The best part of these boats is that they can be set up in so many different ways. I think most others get them the way they think they like and after they fish them for a while they come up with new ideas and loosing some money is worth it to them to get something laid out they way they want. The price of a saw zaw job is more than they would loose in changing boats. I also feel that the gheenoe guys are so loyal it feels good to add one more to the fleet than to modify one and possible loose on the integrity of the hull. 

I've fished out of mine long enough to know how I want my next one, just wish I had the $$$$.


----------

